# DOS Program Using 100% of CPU



## marcomnet (Apr 20, 2002)

Hey guys and gals,


I'm the system administrator for a town hall and they use what they call RECAP Systems,which is operating under DOS. We have a problem, this program is run off a DOS server which the employees are using through Microsoft Windows 98, XP or ME via command prompt window. I had complaints of slow systems so I investigate, I found that when that program is running either window, full screen or simply residing on the task bar the cpu is being use at 80 to 100% which steals resources from other applications running at the same time.

My question is how can I setup this DOS program to run lets say at 25% of CPU. 

And by the way the worst system is the Windows XP PRO with a 1.5 AMD XP proc. its running slow when that DOS program is running you wouldn't believe it! A system with Windows 98 533mhz runs faster!

Any advice would be very appreciated!

Thank You


----------



## TheTechIsIn (May 7, 2002)

In the properties section of whatever link you use to connect to the DOS server change the priority of this program. It in the properties tab somewere.


----------

